# Goodbye Loki



## Azws6 (Sep 16, 2017)

Never thought i would get that attached to my dog. He was the first, probably no other would replace since he had a unique charecter hence the name "Loki". Hes just one **** of a trickster. Died at 7 months from parvo  was so painfull to watch him suffer. Had thoughts of putting him out of his misery but on the day he died he was or at least i thought he was getting better. Jumping walking fast. First couple of days i used to carry him. So sad really. Now i feel like theres something missing. Will miss him very much ;(


----------



## squerly (Aug 3, 2008)

So sorry for you, I know you're suffering right now. Parvo is such a nasty illness. Prayers.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

sorry that you guys had to go through that. At least there was a little rally. It is almost as if they are letting us know not to worry...but we still miss them terribly when they are gone.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

I know what you're going through, and you have my deepest sympathies, it's very hard when they're so young! All the best!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

RIP Loki, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Evohog (Jul 18, 2017)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Azws6 (Sep 16, 2017)

Thanks all.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

My sincere condolences on your loss. Loki was a cool looking pup!


----------



## tryzub (Apr 7, 2017)

Deepest sympathies nothing will ever replace your love for Loki you will reunited at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Azws6 (Sep 16, 2017)

RZZNSTR said:


> My sincere condolences on your loss. Loki was a cool looking pup!


Indeed he was! Youll never know what i mean unless u met him in person. 



tryzub said:


> Deepest sympathies nothing will ever replace your love for Loki you will reunited at the Rainbow Bridge.


Thank you!


----------

